# Ford f-750



## mrsops

Have a question for anyone that would know the answer to this i figured i would post it here. My f-750 is what ford is calling a d-rated model usually a f-750 has a gvw of 33,000 but mine is only 26,000. I talked to someone today and there telling me that the d rated f-750 trucks acutally have a gvw of 30,000? but ford lists them at 26,000 to keep the cdl factor out of the question. Im not sure about all this when we bought this truck 4 years ago we were under the impression that the truck is empty and weighs 14,000 so that leaves 12,000 to put in the dump body. Can i really put 16,000 lbs in the bed?

This all came about today when i went to pick up some 3/4 clean gravel. I acutally took a picture of my truck with 6 yards of gravel on the back which it acually hauled it fine i mean it feels a little heavy but it does it. Guy at the local place i went said i should be able to carry 8 yards of clean gravel but i dont know that seems like it would be to much weight.


----------



## OldCrow

I don't think it's a matter of could it or not. It's more a question of how much the fine is for being over weight.


----------



## mrsops

OldCrow;965147 said:


> I don't think it's a matter of could it or not. It's more a question of how much the fine is for being over weight.


Yeah thats true lol


----------



## wizardsr

OldCrow;965147 said:


> I don't think it's a matter of could it or not. It's more a question of how much the fine is for being over weight.


Don't forget the towing bill when they sideline the truck...

I'd keep her under 26k, that's a huge can of worms I would avoid if I were you...


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

btw, beautiful truck. Just go and see your DOT and see what they say and get it in writing.


----------



## forestfireguy

I agree with Pristine, maybe DOT can help. NOT likely, especially in the NY/NJ area, but maybe worth a shot. I wonder if you could get ford to verify that in writing and go to the DMV with their statement and give you an exception & let you register at the higher weight.


----------



## LoneCowboy

what does it say on the plate on the inside of the driver's door.

that's the key to the whole thing

that's what DOT looks at.


----------



## TheXpress2002

I have the same issue with my GMC 6500. Everyone has told me something different. SOS has one thing in their system the DOT sticker says another. I was told by both to play it safe and keep it under 26k

The more important question is where did you get that beautiful dump body?


----------



## clark lawn

LoneCowboy;965351 said:


> what does it say on the plate on the inside of the driver's door.
> 
> that's the key to the whole thing
> 
> that's what DOT looks at.


exactly! doesnt matter what it ways empty or how much you put in it they base it off of that plate.


----------



## cretebaby

mrsops;965072 said:


> Have a question for anyone that would know the answer to this i figured i would post it here. My f-750 is what ford is calling a d-rated model usually a f-750 has a gvw of 33,000 but mine is only 26,000. I talked to someone today and there telling me that the d rated f-750 trucks acutally have a gvw of 30,000? but ford lists them at 26,000 to keep the cdl factor out of the question. Im not sure about all this when we bought this truck 4 years ago we were under the impression that the truck is empty and weighs 14,000 so that leaves 12,000 to put in the dump body. Can i really put 16,000 lbs in the bed?
> 
> This all came about today when i went to pick up some 3/4 clean gravel. I acutally took a picture of my truck with 6 yards of gravel on the back which it acually hauled it fine i mean it feels a little heavy but it does it. Guy at the local place i went said i should be able to carry 8 yards of clean gravel but i dont know that seems like it would be to much weight.


Do you have a CDL?

If not you can't go over 26k.

It is possible to reggy the truck for 33k here and run that heavy, not sure if NY will let you do that.


----------



## clark lawn

i did a little research and everything i have found said the F750 is either reated at 33k or 37k, if this is the case then you need a CDL to drive that truck.


----------



## andrewlawnrangr

i am in the same situaton.... my 06 f-750 says its derated from 33k to 25990.. thats what the door sticker says. ill have to find a picture for y'all


----------



## mrsops

andrewlawnrangr;965779 said:


> i am in the same situaton.... my 06 f-750 says its derated from 33k to 25990.. thats what the door sticker says. ill have to find a picture for y'all


Same thing here.. I dont know what the hell is going on lol


----------



## clark lawn

well if the door sticker says 25990 then thats what you are allowed to gross, the truck probably could handle 37000 easly but dont get caught or its a big time fine like ab out $11,000.


----------



## PlowboyVT

If you don't have a cdl DO NOT go 1# over 26000. My guess is 6 yards of gravel will put you over. Gravel here weighs about 3000/yard. My f-650 weighed 12500 empty I could only haul 41/2 yards of gravel to keep it under 26000. Bring the load to a scale to give you an idea of what the gravel weighs.

Here you can register truck for more as long as you stay under the tire rating. But you will need a cdl-b.

And..... if you want to pull a trailer over 10000#'s you will need a cdl-a.


NICE TRUCK!!!!!!!


----------



## mrsops

PlowboyVT;966052 said:


> If you don't have a cdl DO NOT go 1# over 26000. My guess is 6 yards of gravel will put you over. Gravel here weighs about 3000/yard. My f-650 weighed 12500 empty I could only haul 41/2 yards of gravel to keep it under 26000. Bring the load to a scale to give you an idea of what the gravel weighs.
> 
> Here you can register truck for more as long as you stay under the tire rating. But you will need a cdl-b.
> 
> And..... if you want to pull a trailer over 10000#'s you will need a cdl-a.
> 
> NICE TRUCK!!!!!!!


See stuff like that pisses me off where spending 65,000 on f-650 dump trucks which are probably a lot more money now and you can only haul 4 1/2 of gravel. I had this truck weighed it weighs 13,900 empty. I was told at my local supplier that 3/4 clean gravel weighs anywhere from 2,200 to 2,500 a yard. So if i put 6 yards on im basically right there.


----------



## mrsops

I checked the tag on the f-750 it says rear 21,000 and front 10,000 lbs so thats a total of 31,000. But then on gvw it says 25,999?? What the hell is that about lol


----------



## cretebaby

mrsops;966487 said:


> I checked the tag on the f-750 it says rear 21,000 and front 10,000 lbs so thats a total of 31,000. But then on gvw it says 25,999?? What the hell is that about lol


Did you not intentionally buy a derated truck?


----------



## mrsops

cretebaby;966504 said:


> Did you not intentionally buy a derated truck?


cretebaby they did not explain anything right when i bought this truck. They told me that all f-750 had a gvw of 33,000. Then they told me they have what is called f-750 derated truck that brings down the gvw to 26,000 so you dont need a cdl to drive. But i was told that this truck in reality would be able to haul 8 yards of dirt, gravel, etc. But whats the sense if the gvw reads 26,000 if you get caught your done.

What the whole purpose of a derated trucks then?


----------



## cretebaby

mrsops;966510 said:


> cretebaby they did not explain anything right when i bought this truck. They told me that all f-750 had a gvw of 33,000. Then they told me they have what is called f-750 derated truck that brings down the gvw to 26,000 so you dont need a cdl to drive. But i was told that this truck in reality would be able to haul 8 yards of dirt, gravel, etc. But whats the sense if the gvw reads 26,000 if you get caught your done.
> 
> What the whole purpose of a derated trucks then?


To keep them under CDL.

Go get your truck rerated for 30-31k or check into uprating the registration.


----------



## jomama45

mrsops;966510 said:


> cretebaby they did not explain anything right when i bought this truck. They told me that all f-750 had a gvw of 33,000. Then they told me they have what is called f-750 derated truck that brings down the gvw to 26,000 so you dont need a cdl to drive. But i was told that this truck in reality would be able to haul 8 yards of dirt, gravel, etc. But whats the sense if the gvw reads 26,000 if you get caught your done.
> 
> What the whole purpose of a derated trucks then?


There's actually a BIG advantage, well at least technically.

Your not only held to the legal limit of 26K, but also to 10K on the front axle & 21K on the rear axle. You could be scaled @ 25K total, but still get a ticket if the front axle weighs in @ say 11K. It really has a lot ot do with enforcement in your area. I'll admit I've never had our 25,900# dump truck scaled, luckily.

My International 4700 is only rated @ 8K on the front axle. I've scaled it empty to find the frint axle already @ 6500#, doesn't leave much room for load. With a 14' contractor dump, it's near impossible to load more than 2 or 3 yards w/o going overloaded on the front axle. Like I said, I've been lucky, & I wish I had that 10K rating on the front as you have.

Like crete said, you could look into having the truck rerated & up the registration GVW. AFAIK, truck upfitters are the only ones that can change the door label?

BTW, very nice looking truck you have.


----------



## bluerage94

Dot/ Highway patrol has 2 options:

1) you reg it at 33k and have 6yds gravel you're ok but get a summons for driving out of class.

2) you reg it at 26k and have 6yds and you get summons for overweight.


* Got the same problem with my F750.


p.s. Dont forget airbrakes = CDL


----------



## cretebaby

bluerage94;966545 said:


> p.s. Dont forget airbrakes = CDL


----------



## TommyMac

jomama45;966521 said:


> There's actually a BIG advantage, well at least technically.
> 
> Your not only held to the legal limit of 26K, but also to 10K on the front axle & 21K on the rear axle. You could be scaled @ 25K total, but still get a ticket if the front axle weighs in @ say 11K. It really has a lot ot do with enforcement in your area. I'll admit I've never had our 25,900# dump truck scaled, luckily.
> 
> My International 4700 is only rated @ 8K on the front axle. I've scaled it empty to find the frint axle already @ 6500#, doesn't leave much room for load. With a 14' contractor dump, it's near impossible to load more than 2 or 3 yards w/o going overloaded on the front axle. Like I said, I've been lucky, & I wish I had that 10K rating on the front as you have.
> 
> Like crete said, you could look into having the truck rerated & up the registration GVW. AFAIK, truck upfitters are the only ones that can change the door label?
> 
> BTW, very nice looking truck you have.


If you have a 14' body it's easy as hell not to overload your front axle, load more to the rear of the body...I run a tri-axle with a 16' body & purposely load the hell out of the front axle & can only get a little over 16,000lbs on the front axle with out the pusher down....I've driven 6 wheelers & could get over 13,000 on the front because of the short 10' body & nose load 2-3 ton hot mix aspahlt drops out of the batch plant


----------



## mrsops

bluerage94;966545 said:


> Dot/ Highway patrol has 2 options:
> 
> 1) you reg it at 33k and have 6yds gravel you're ok but get a summons for driving out of class.
> 
> 2) you reg it at 26k and have 6yds and you get summons for overweight.
> 
> * Got the same problem with my F750.
> 
> p.s. Dont forget airbrakes = CDL


Well i dont have air brakes, and i cant register at 33,000 none of my guys have cdl.


----------



## jomama45

TommyMac;966555 said:


> If you have a 14' body it's easy as hell not to overload your front axle, load more to the rear of the body...I run a tri-axle with a 16' body & purposely load the hell out of the front axle & can only get a little over 16,000lbs on the front axle with out the pusher down....I've driven 6 wheelers & could get over 13,000 on the front because of the short 10' body & nose load 2-3 ton hot mix aspahlt drops out of the batch plant


Your comparing apples to oranges. My CA & body length is very close to the OP's, & keep in mind I'm talking about a contractor dump, ie: short box sides. I can promise you that I can't legally haul 25,900 #'s of gravel/dirt AND still keep the front under 8K.

Maybe mafia block set tight against the end gate, as long as they're 60-70% behind the rear axle centerline, but definatly not gravel.


----------



## cretebaby

mrsops;966564 said:


> Well i dont have air brakes, and i cant register at 33,000 none of my guys have cdl.


Wow I would have never guessed that truck to not have air brakes.


----------



## TommyMac

jomama45;966573 said:


> Your comparing apples to oranges. My CA & body length is very close to the OP's, & keep in mind I'm talking about a contractor dump, ie: short box sides. I can promise you that I can't legally haul 25,900 #'s of gravel/dirt AND still keep the front under 8K.
> 
> Maybe mafia block set tight against the end gate, as long as they're 60-70% behind the rear axle centerline, but definatly not gravel.


How much overhang do you have on your body from the end of the frame & what size WB


----------



## jomama45

TommyMac;966579 said:


> How much overhang do you have on your body from the end of the frame & what size WB


OH is a tad under 4'

CA is a tad over 10'

WBis 188"


----------



## TommyMac

jomama45;966595 said:


> OH is a tad under 4'
> 
> CA is a tad over 10'
> 
> WBis 188"


You can still overload your front axle with those specs....WOW...What is it a LoPro set-up with 19.5 rubber


----------



## mrsops

jomama45;966573 said:


> Your comparing apples to oranges. My CA & body length is very close to the OP's, & keep in mind I'm talking about a contractor dump, ie: short box sides. I can promise you that I can't legally haul 25,900 #'s of gravel/dirt AND still keep the front under 8K.
> 
> Maybe mafia block set tight against the end gate, as long as they're 60-70% behind the rear axle centerline, but definatly not gravel.


Jomama post a pic of your truck with the bed. Here is a pic of my contractor bed on my f-650. great body on this truck you can use it for anything. 14' long


----------



## hlntoiz

bluerage94;966545 said:


> p.s. Dont forget airbrakes = CDL


That isn't true. You do not need a CDL to have airbrakes. I am possitive on that. I found out this past year. I was pissed off because when I ordered my GMC 6500 that is what they told me so I didn't get that option. This past year I looked into rerating my GMC heavier by adding a Tag axle and lenghting the frame. But it can't be done without air brakes because you need Air brakes over 26,000lb GVWR. CDL is totally based off of GVWR.

Fed DOT will go by what is on the door. Bottom line. Derated or not. It is because of the taxes that you pay.

Also rule of thumb around here is any aggregate (process, gravel, stone) we use 1.2 tons per yard. That keeps it pretty close. Never had an issues with that.

mrsops, nice truck. Need another truck for your fleet? Need to part with my GMC6500


----------



## jomama45

TommyMac;966600 said:


> You can still overload your front axle with those specs....WOW...What is it a LoPro set-up with 19.5 rubber


No, 22R's, and don't get me wrong, it isn't a huge deal to me to run the FA over, been doing it for years. I just wish I had a 10K FA, as I think that would be hard to overload.



mrsops;966622 said:


> Jomama post a pic of your truck with the bed. Here is a pic of my contractor bed on my f-650. great body on this truck you can use it for anything. 14' long


It took me a while 'cause these pics are from pre-digital camera days. I had to scan them in to the computer. These are from shortly after I got the truck ~9 years ago:

View attachment Dump Resized.bmp


----------



## LoneCowboy

once you go air brakes you are never going back.
You can't change the door label without going all the way back to the original manufacturer. The GVW (on the plate) is attached to the VIN. It's almost an impossible task. No upfitter, nothing but the manufacturer can change that door plate.

Get a CDL (class B if you don't trailer anything over 10,000lbs behind it) or just get an A and be done with it (make sure you get the air brakes restriction removed). 

Sell the freaking truck and buy another one that's properly rated.

You're still dealing with a commercial vehicle (over 10,001lbs used commercially) with what you have now, so you still have all that BS with the paperwork, inspections, DOT #, medical card, etc). There isn't going to be that much more additional paperwork with adding a CDL driver. 

Get an A (or hire an A driver, there are plenty out there) and move on. 

that truck is never going to work for you like you want it to work. Just sell it and get a similar one that's rated for your needs. 

overweight tickets are SERIOUS business. Figure a rough estimate is $1/lb fine. (almost every state I've heard of) and you're out of service til you fix it. (bring up another truck, unload into that one, etc). and yes, 1.2tons per yard for most any gravel/sand/3/4 to 3" rock is the number around here also. 

Situations like this are why I always say when investigating buying a truck LEARN YOUR STATE'S weight laws first, then figure out what you need.


----------



## cretebaby

LoneCowboy;966817 said:


> You can't change the door label without going all the way back to the original manufacturer. The GVW (on the plate) is attached to the VIN. It's almost an impossible task. No upfitter, nothing but the manufacturer can change that door plate.


That is not true LC.

My brother works for an upfitter and he produces the GVW tags.

You could bring your Mack to these guys have a pusher or two added and leave with a new higher door label.


----------



## hlntoiz

LoneCowboy;966817 said:


> once you go air brakes you are never going back.
> You can't change the door label without going all the way back to the original manufacturer. The GVW (on the plate) is attached to the VIN. It's almost an impossible task. No upfitter, nothing but the manufacturer can change that door plate.


Upfitter/Authorized dealers can change the GVWR but obviously you have to add another axle. Most commonly a drop axle. That F750 is a perfect canadate for this. You have the length (did you say you had Air already?) I was quoted about $5k for the process you will be able to carry about 5 more ton depending on the rating of the new axle.


----------



## cretebaby

hlntoiz;966741 said:


> you need Air brakes over 26,000lb GVWR.


You sure about that?

There are alot of trucks over 26k with wet brakes.



hlntoiz;966933 said:


> Upfitter/Authorized dealers can change the GVWR but obviously you have to add another axle.


It could be as little as upgrading springs and brakes.


----------



## clark lawn

you do NOT need airbrakes over 26K GVWR i have driven 33K trucks that had hydo brakes and i have driven 25k trucks that have air brakes.

Also it goes by the GVWR not how much you put in the truck. you can drive an 33K truck empty all day long and be well under 26k but you will still need a CDL


----------



## bluerage94

you need a CDL for air brakes NYS VTL section 509...


----------



## cretebaby

bluerage94;967429 said:


> you need a CDL for air brakes NYS VTL section 509...


So....what CDL class and endorsement would one have to get?


----------



## hlntoiz

cretebaby;967103 said:


> You sure about that?
> 
> There are alot of trucks over 26k with wet brakes.
> 
> I am pretty sure all new (er) trucks over 26k have air brakes
> 
> It could be as little as upgrading springs and brakes.
> 
> I said the the most common way......


I dont' know how much more GVWR you can get just by adding springs and larger brakes.


----------



## cretebaby

hlntoiz;967559 said:


> I am pretty sure all new (er) trucks over 26k have air brakes


A quick search on Truckpaper show dozens of '08 and newer trucks over 26k with wet brakes.



hlntoiz;967559 said:


> I said the the most common way......


Hmmmm..........I thought this is what you said. 


hlntoiz;966933 said:


> Upfitter/Authorized dealers can change the GVWR but *obviously you have to add another axle*. Most commonly a drop axle.





hlntoiz;967559 said:


> I dont' know how much more GVWR you can get just by adding springs and larger brakes.


It is my understanding that derated trucks like the OP's that have the heavy axles may have smaller springs and brakes. If these are upgraded to heavier specs then the truck can be rerated with a higher GVW.


----------



## clark lawn

bluerage94;967429 said:


> you need a CDL for air brakes NYS VTL section 509...


find me something in writting from the state that says that. i just pulled up NYS CDL requirements and it is exactly word for word the same as the fed rules, no mention of airbrakes other than the restriction.


----------



## bluerage94

You need at least a CDL class B to operate any vehicle over 26,000 GVWR and you would need endorsements if you have or carry tank, Hazmat, Passengers, Metal Coil, Tow Truck, School Bus and Air Brakes. The Endorsement for Air Brakes is L and the endorsement for a Class B vehicle with air brakes is L2. That is straight out of the New York State Commercial Drivers Manual. So when you test for a CDL class B you would have to take and pass a section exclusively for the air brakes as well.


----------



## cretebaby

bluerage94;968112 said:


> You need at least a CDL class B to operate any vehicle over 26,000 GVWR and you would need endorsements if you have or carry tank, Hazmat, Passengers, Metal Coil, Tow Truck, School Bus and Air Brakes. The Endorsement for Air Brakes is L and the endorsement for a Class B vehicle with air brakes is L2. That is straight out of the New York State Commercial Drivers Manual. So when you test for a CDL class B you would have to take and pass a section exclusively for the air brakes as well.


You are wrong on the air brakes.

You have been asked to produce the info and obviously and understandably can't.

Besides there is no such thing as an air brake endorsement.


----------



## bluerage94

I was looking at the NYS commercial Drivers Manual. Its printed and available to anyone who walks into a DMV office... I gave you the code from the NYS VTL... If I could scan it I'd send it to you...I dont get it why the attitude?


----------



## TommyMac

cretebaby;968120 said:


> You are wrong on the air brakes.
> 
> You have been asked to produce the info and obviously and understandably can't.
> 
> Besides there is no such thing as an air brake endorsement.


You sure know alot...:laughing:....Now for people who aren't as smart as you, there is an air brake endorsement you can get & not have a CDL license....

Bluerage94 dont waste your time on this guy & his partner mark omkes


----------



## bluerage94

OK... Here's the link to the site.... Its written black and white...

Scroll down to page 1-2

And here's the link...

http://www.nydmv.state.ny.us/broch/cdl/cdl10sec01.pdf


----------



## clark lawn

once again were does it say if you have air brakes you need a CDL there is an air brake RESTRICTION that means you are not allowed to drive a CDL vehicle with air brakes. there is not an air brake endoresment. IT IS WRITTEN IN BLACK AND WHITE


----------



## clark lawn

TommyMac;968182 said:


> You sure know alot...:laughing:....Now for people who aren't as smart as you, there is an air brake endorsement you can get & not have a CDL license....
> 
> Bluerage94 dont waste your time on this guy & his partner mark omkes[/Q
> 
> show me in WRITING anywere that there is an airbrake endoresment. it does not exist.


----------



## TommyMac

Hey,Bluerage I just read that you need to be able to speak & read english, they dont enforce that in all states....Fung Wah bus in Boston.....No speaka the english...LOL


----------



## cretebaby

TommyMac;968182 said:


> there is an air brake endorsement you can get & not have a CDL license....


Care to share with the class or are we just supposed to take your word for it?



bluerage94;968185 said:


> OK... Here's the link to the site.... Its written black and white...
> 
> Scroll down to page 1-2
> 
> And here's the link...
> 
> http://www.nydmv.state.ny.us/broch/cdl/cdl10sec01.pdf


I can't seem to find what you are referring to. Can you copy and paste the info.

I am assuming you missed this.



> This section tells you about air brakes. If you want to drive a truck or bus with air brakes, or pull a trailer
> with air brakes, you need to read this section. If you want to pull a trailer with air brakes, you also need
> to read Section 6, Combination Vehicles.* An air brake endorsement is only required if your vehicle
> needs a CDL.*


Quote taken from
http://www.nydmv.state.ny.us/broch/cdl/cdl10sec05.pdf


----------



## TommyMac

clark lawn;968217 said:


> TommyMac;968182 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You sure know alot...:laughing:....Now for people who aren't as smart as you, there is an air brake endorsement you can get & not have a CDL license....
> 
> Bluerage94 dont waste your time on this guy & his partner mark omkes[/Q
> 
> show me in WRITING anywere that there is an airbrake endoresment. it does not exist.
> 
> 
> 
> I know theres a friggin air brake endorsement because when I plowed in a FWD it had air brakes & was regestired @ 26,000....at the time I only had a class D license & had to take a air brake endorsement to put on my license....Then when I turned 18 I got my CDL A & didnt have to take the AB endor. again cause I had it allready
Click to expand...


----------



## mrsops

You know not for nothing im pissed off now. I didnt buy a god dam international 4300 series with a gvw of 25,999 because it had air brakes. The reason why i didnt buy it was because these jerks told me even if its under 26,000 you still need a cdl to operate air brakes... This is bull


----------



## bluerage94

Since the question was asked in NYS I thought I'd help out but seems that all the street lawyers have the answers... I still write the summons as 509 operating out of class...


----------



## TommyMac

bluerage94;968230 said:


> Since the question was asked in NYS I thought I'd help out but seems that all the street lawyers have the answers... I still write the summons as 509 operating out of class...


You cant ****i$ win with these people I give up.....mrsops nice truck & if the truck has air brakes you need the air brake endorsement, not a CDL, Good Luck


----------



## mrsops

TommyMac;968244 said:


> You cant ****i$ win with these people I give up.....mrsops nice truck & if the truck has air brakes you need the air brake endorsement, not a CDL, Good Luck


Thank you tommy i now know that.. Unreal


----------



## cretebaby

TommyMac;968227 said:


> I know theres a friggin air brake endorsement because when I plowed in a FWD it had air brakes & was regestired @ 26,000....at the time I only had a class D license & had to take a air brake endorsement to put on my license....Then when I turned 18 I got my CDL A & didnt have to take the AB endor. again cause I had it allready


Post the proof then. You do know how to copy and paste right?



mrsops;968229 said:


> You know not for nothing im pissed off now. I didnt buy a god dam international 4300 series with a gvw of 25,999 because it had air brakes. The reason why i didnt buy it was because these jerks told me even if its under 26,000 you still need a cdl to operate air brakes... This is bull


It sucks when wrong information is pushed by people that should know.



bluerage94;968230 said:


> Since the question was asked in NYS I thought I'd help out but seems that all the street lawyers have the answers... I still write the summons as 509 operating out of class...


You do realize that CDL requirements, endorsement and restriction and such are regulated by the feds and not the state right?


----------



## cretebaby

TommyMac;968244 said:


> You cant ****i$ win with these people I give up.....mrsops nice truck & if the truck has air brakes you need the air brake endorsement, not a CDL, Good Luck


There is no air endorsement.

You took a air brakes test so that you would not have a restriction.

Did you read this?



> This section tells you about air brakes. If you want to drive a truck or bus with air brakes, or pull a trailer
> with air brakes, you need to read this section. If you want to pull a trailer with air brakes, you also need
> to read *Section 6, Combination Vehicles. An air brake endorsement is only required if your vehicle
> needs a CDL*.


----------



## TommyMac

Crete....Dude, I got an airbrake endorsement for a class D license when I was 16.5 yrs old to plow in a FWD truck that was reg @ 26,000 but had air brakes


----------



## cretebaby

TommyMac;968258 said:


> Crete....Dude, I got an airbrake endorsement for a class D license when I was 16.5 yrs old to plow in a FWD truck that was reg @ 26,000 but had air brakes


Things change DUDE.

That may have been back in the olden days but it is not the way it is now.


----------



## TommyMac

cretebaby;968260 said:


> Things change DUDE.
> 
> That may have been back in the olden days but it is not the way not is now.


Look here partner...I'm 23 now, not that long ago


----------



## cretebaby

TommyMac;968262 said:


> Look here partner...I'm 23 now, not that long ago


Just show where they list an air brake endorsement.

Shouldn't be that hard for you.

Do you care to answer my question?


----------



## bluerage94

Hey Right to bear arms is a constitutional right as well come to NYC with a Gun...:laughing:


----------



## bluerage94

Link:

http://www.nydmv.state.ny.us/broch/cdl/cdl10sec05.pdf


----------



## cretebaby

bluerage94;968286 said:


> Link:
> 
> http://www.nydmv.state.ny.us/broch/cdl/cdl10sec05.pdf


Really?:laughing:

I already posted that link, That is where I got this quote.



> *An air brake endorsement is only required if your vehicle
> needs a CDL*.


----------



## hlntoiz

cretebaby;967610 said:


> It is my understanding that derated trucks like the OP's that have the heavy axles may have smaller springs and brakes. If these are upgraded to heavier specs then the truck can be rerated with a higher GVW.


But when you take a truck that is rated at 33k and need to add GVW you just can't add bigger brakes and springs. That is what I was referring to. So the way to do it is add a drop axle.

Crete you should just start your own website "Ask Cretebaby" because you seem to know everything about everthing.


----------



## cretebaby

hlntoiz;968306 said:


> But when you take a truck that is rated at 33k and need to add GVW you just can't add bigger brakes and springs. That is what I was referring to. So the way to do it is add a drop axle.


And I was referencing an alternative way to add GVW without "adding another axle".



hlntoiz;968306 said:


> Crete you should just start your own website "Ask Cretebaby" because you seem to know everything about everthing.


It's a tough job but we don't need anymore guys duped into purchasing the wrong truck because they where uninformed.


----------



## clark lawn

TommyMac;968262 said:


> Look here partner...I'm 23 now, not that long ago


well then im calling BS on it then, i have hade a CDL for 15 years and there has never an air brake endoresment. if you have the info then post it on here so you can prove us wrong.


----------



## Triple L

Just got a question, why would someone buy a 750 with a 26,000 gvwr and a 13,000 lbs payload.... When you could have bought a 5500 cabover with a 19,500 gvrw and a 13,000 lbs payload for a whole lot less money, and be a whole lot more manuverable

Im sure the 750 is a whole lot more truck, but I always thought they could haul a whole lot more then that... and i do understand this is a derated version but still, i dont see the logic...


----------



## mrsops

Triple L;968349 said:


> Just got a question, why would someone buy a 750 with a 26,000 gvwr and a 13,000 lbs payload.... When you could have bought a 5500 cabover with a 19,500 gvrw and a 13,000 lbs payload for a whole lot less money, and be a whole lot more manuverable
> 
> Im sure the 750 is a whole lot more truck, but I always thought they could haul a whole lot more then that... and i do understand this is a derated version but still, i dont see the logic...


The f-750 is a lot more truck they are built heavy. What kind of motors do they put in those 5500 cabovers? I never see trucks like that hauling anything but maintence trailers around.


----------



## clark lawn

cretebaby;968226 said:


> Care to share with the class or are we just supposed to take your word for it?
> 
> I can't seem to find what you are referring to. Can you copy and paste the info.
> 
> I am assuming you missed this.
> 
> Quote taken from
> http://www.nydmv.state.ny.us/broch/cdl/cdl10sec05.pdf


they are contradictimg themselves, they are telling you that you need an endoresment that does not exist.


----------



## mrsops

Funny to the inside sticks says MADE IN MEXICO


----------



## cretebaby

clark lawn;968368 said:


> they are contradictimg themselves, they are telling you that you need an endoresment that does not exist.


Ya I saw that, but since these guys are hell bent on needing an "air brake endorsement" I figured I would leave it alone.


----------



## clark lawn

http://www.fmcsa.dot.gov/rules-regulations/administration/fmcsr/fmcsrruletext.aspx?chunkKey=0901633480023878

this is the FEDRAL requirements for a CDL these are not regulated by the state, a CDL is a the same from state to state, it was set up that way for a reason


----------



## TommyMac

clark lawn;968346 said:


> well then im calling BS on it then, i have hade a CDL for 15 years and there has never an air brake endoresment. if you have the info then post it on here so you can prove us wrong.


Look, I dont want to get into a pissin match....The only thing I can think about that it could be is that every state has there own requirments for air brakes & CDL shi!


----------



## clark lawn

cretebaby;968226 said:


> Care to share with the class or are we just supposed to take your word for it?
> 
> I can't seem to find what you are referring to. Can you copy and paste the info.
> 
> I am assuming you missed this.
> 
> Quote taken from
> http://www.nydmv.state.ny.us/broch/cdl/cdl10sec05.pdf





bluerage94;968230 said:


> Since the question was asked in NYS I thought I'd help out but seems that all the street lawyers have the answers... I still write the summons as 509 operating out of class...


so you would cite me for operating a non CDL truck without a CDL, LOL makes sense to me. now i see why the taxes are so high in NYS, people write tickets for what they percieve as law when it is no really law at all.


----------



## clark lawn

TommyMac;968400 said:


> Look, I dont want to get into a pissin match....The only thing I can think about that it could be is that every state has there own requirments for air brakes & CDL shi!


see above they are set by the feds not the states. if you show me something in black and white that says there is an air brake endoresment or that you need a CDL for a truck under 26k with air brakes and ill accept it and appoligize for calling you on it, but i want to see it.


----------



## TommyMac

clark lawn;968414 said:


> see above they are set by the feds not the states. if you show me something in black and white that says there is an air brake endoresment or that you need a CDL for a truck under 26k with air brakes and ill accept it and appoligize for calling you on it, but i want to see it.


Call me out, I dont care....I know I got a airbrake endorsement on a regular class D license to drive a under CDL truck that had air brakes


----------



## forestfireguy

My head hurts, Sops trade it in for a 33k truck and be done with it. And while you're here in NJ buying your new truck drop of that salter for me.LOL


----------



## cretebaby

TommyMac;968422 said:


> Call me out, I dont care....I know I got a airbrake endorsement on a regular class D license to drive a under CDL truck that had air brakes


When did you get your CDL?

I would think that someone with a CDL would realize this stuff is regulated by the Feds.


----------



## TommyMac

cretebaby;968439 said:


> When did you get your CDL?


CDL A August of 2004


----------



## mrsops

forestfireguy;968423 said:


> My head hurts, Sops trade it in for a 33k truck and be done with it. And while you're here in NJ buying your new truck drop of that salter for me.LOL


:laughing: I cant trade it in i got 3 drivers and only one has a cdl. It will be a project trying to get them to get a cdl LOL. Yeah really i think im droping the salter off. Friday night there calling for rain and snow mixed with a high of 39


----------



## cretebaby

TommyMac;968443 said:


> CDL A August of 2004


So do you realize that you do not have a "air brake endorsement" now?


----------



## clark lawn

TommyMac;968443 said:


> CDL A August of 2004


well look at the back of your license, is there an airbrake endorsment or is it a restriction?


----------



## cretebaby

clark lawn;968456 said:


> well look at the back of your license, is there an airbrake endorsment or is it a restriction?


I bet he has neither.


----------



## TommyMac

cretebaby;968458 said:


> I bet he has neither.


Allright @sshole....I was referring to when I was 16 & had a regular drivers license & you had to get a AB endorsement...When you get a CDL you have to pass a AB test to get your license....I assure you I'm a real trucker....I gurantee you I've seen more shi! & driven more trucks than your punkass will ever see or drive dont hate on me because I'm only 23 & have been driving trucks "Legally" since I was 18


----------



## forestfireguy

I promise I'll take good care of it........OR even better, maybe you should just come over and run one of our routes with it, you know just to make sure it still wroks OK, I'll even let you use our salt for the trial run, How could you turn down a deal like that???? OK OK I know, I'm a real pal, and I'd even let you buy the burgers...........LOL


----------



## clark lawn

your wrong again dude you dont have to pass the AB test to get your license, you have to pass it to get the RESTRICTION lifted.

ive probably driven more miles backwards than you have fowards.


----------



## forestfireguy

Play nice girls...............


----------



## clark lawn

cretebaby;968458 said:


> I bet he has neither.


thats my thoughts too


----------



## mrsops

forestfireguy;968474 said:


> I promise I'll take good care of it........OR even better, maybe you should just come over and run one of our routes with it, you know just to make sure it still wroks OK, I'll even let you use our salt for the trial run, How could you turn down a deal like that???? OK OK I know, I'm a real pal, and I'd even let you buy the burgers...........LOL


LOL LOL.. You know not for nothing i went out 5 times last year. This year only once and they said this year was suppose to be bad!!!!!


----------



## cretebaby

TommyMac;968471 said:


> Allright @sshole....I was referring to when I was 16 & had a regular drivers license & you had to get a AB endorsement...When you get a CDL you have to pass a AB test to get your license....I assure you I'm a real trucker....I gurantee you I've seen more shi! & driven more trucks than your punkass will ever see or drive dont hate on me because I'm only 23 & have been driving trucks "Legally" since I was 18


Grow up punk.

The feds standardized the CDL's in 1992.

Maybe you got an "air endorsement" 7 years ago, frankly I don't care, but don't tell anyone they need one now, because you can't get one.

I wasn't being sarcastic with my comment about you having neither an endorsement or a restriction because if you drive a "big rig" you don't have either.

Since you are a Class A CDL holder you should already know this.


----------



## cretebaby

Where did Bluerage go? He started all of this.:laughing:


----------



## andrewlawnrangr

wow.......


----------



## TommyMac

Assembled in Mexico...Oh boy


----------



## clark lawn

TommyMac;968534 said:


> Assembled in Mexico...Oh boy


yep we had brand new frieghtliner assembled in mexico that had the wing vent windows fall out going down the road, none of these trucks even had 10,000 miles on them and they were having problems.


----------



## TommyMac

clark lawn;968541 said:


> yep we had brand new frieghtliner assembled in mexico that had the wing vent windows fall out going down the road, none of these trucks even had 10,000 miles on them and they were having problems.


I drove an 08' T-800 Kenworth that was assembled in Mexico & the passenger side mirror rattled loose & almost fell off driving through downtown Boston....Needless to say I was upset


----------



## mrsops

andrewlawnrangr;968525 said:


> wow.......


Thats exactly what mine says lol. I thought these ford dumps were built in america lol. My international says made in usa lol. Needless to say my internatioal has had more problems then my fords


----------



## clark lawn

we had 3 brand new ones come in that the clamps on the turbo to air to air blew apart on the test drive, blew the hose right off the turbo had to tow all of them back to the shop, any that came in after that we replaced the clamps before we moved them.


----------



## mrsops

clark lawn;968569 said:


> we had 3 brand new ones come in that the clamps on the turbo to air to air blew apart on the test drive, blew the hose right off the turbo had to tow all of them back to the shop, any that came in after that we replaced the clamps before we moved them.


That does not sound good. My mirror shakes on my f-750 i have to titghten it every once in a while. Forget my international there a horror i cant even tigthen them anymore im starting to strip the screw lol.


----------



## clark lawn

were are the mirrors coming loose, at the door or on the bracket?


----------



## cretebaby

What's the debate over? :crying::laughing:


----------



## mrsops

clark lawn;968715 said:


> were are the mirrors coming loose, at the door or on the bracket?


The f-750 comes loose from the bracket. The international BOTH!!


----------



## mrsops

cretebaby;968717 said:


> What's the debate over? :crying::laughing:


To see whos mirros suck lol...


----------



## jomama45

cretebaby;968717 said:


> What's the debate over? :crying::laughing:


I hope not, because that means I'm gonna have to get my CDL personally!

I'm in the same boat as msrops in the fact that I only have one driver, at least when it comes to an attatched trailer situation. I'm actaully grateful for the info you provided here crete though, as it opens up alot of options on our next truck.


----------



## clark lawn

mrsops;968721 said:


> The f-750 comes loose from the bracket. The international BOTH!!


get a couple rubber washers and put them in between the mirror and the mounts, it will lessen the vibration and they will stay tight.


----------



## cretebaby

jomama45;968784 said:


> I hope not, because that means I'm gonna have to get my CDL personally!
> 
> I'm in the same boat as msrops in the fact that I only have one driver, at least when it comes to an attatched trailer situation. I'm actaully grateful for the info you provided here crete though, as it opens up alot of options on our next truck.


Hey anytime.

Ask Bard if you can get your Class A with a 1 ton and gooseneck.


----------



## jomama45

cretebaby;968870 said:


> Hey anytime.
> 
> Ask Bard if you can get your Class A with a 1 ton and gooseneck.


No, thanks! After seeing his "operational" skills, I'm not sure I trust his input!!!! :laughing::laughing:


----------



## snow game

Wow After reading this I thought I would share my 2 cents.
Before CDL, RI req'd class lll lic for truck and trailer. When they started CDL's, anyone one that had a class lll was grandfathered in to a CDL after they passed a written test, but if they wanted to drive air brakes, they needed an air brake endorsement on their CDL. Since then the law has changed. As you all know by now (depending on who you believe in this thread) you can drive most trucks 26,000lbs or lighter with or without airbrakes, without a cdl (you will need a health card). 
I have over forty vehicles on the road, our trucks are always getting stopped. I have had drivers writen up incorrectly by troopers and city police often. There are too many rules and regs, that keep changing for all of us to keep up with. 
For the best information I recommend you join your loacl "trucking association". I have been audited by the Fed. DOT. worse than an IRS audit, you can't imagine, RITA offer the best advice and support.

As far as the door plates...If the chasis has been lengthened or shortened that is useless. last Month I had a trooper measure the wheel base on a 93 LN8000. $1800.00 fine! the frame was shortened when they put a dump body on it which changed the gvwr. The truck was registered at 82,000 lbs, weighed in in the 60's, but the trooper had it 14,000lbs over after his measurements. I had to have the truck re-certified. Still awaiting my second court date. The beauty of it is that when I re-certified in RI you can purchase on overweight permit (tax) so the truck after it was re-certified and the weight permit was purchased it shows that the truck was not actually over weight and that it was more of a "paper work" issue, hope the judge agrees! 
Don't think just a pusher axle will solve the problem either, paper work is just as important.
As far as the air brake endorsement.
I'm sick of reading about it on here. you do not need a CDL for air brakes under 26K. I have been stopped in CT (the worst), MA and RI. my cdl has no air brake endorsement (it did in the past) no problems. Each time I was driving a vehicle over 48,000lbs with a 24,000lb trailer, both with air brakes.

I'll leave you all with this parting advice. Adjust your air brakes frequently, even if you have self adjusting slackers. If you get pulled over and your brakes are out of adjustment and the trooper is having a bad day, he will not let you slide under and adjust them on the spot, unless you are certified to do so, this certifiecation is not related to your cdl license!, call the tow truck$$


----------



## cretebaby

jomama45;968884 said:


> No, thanks! After seeing his "operational" skills, I'm not sure I trust his input!!!! :laughing::laughing:


:laughing:


----------



## hlntoiz

cretebaby;968870 said:


> Hey anytime.
> 
> Ask Bard if you can get your Class A with a 1 ton and gooseneck.


Very possible. I watched a guy get his. As long as the combo is over 26k he is good. No air brake endorsement though.

"ask crete"


----------



## bluerage94

Chart with description of all NYS drivers Licenses...

http://www.nysdmv.com/forms/mv500c.pdf


----------



## cretebaby

bluerage94;969757 said:


> Chart with description of all NYS drivers Licenses...
> 
> http://www.nysdmv.com/forms/mv500c.pdf


What does this chart prove?


----------



## mrsops

Guys with the f-650's or 750's when do you change the oil every 3,000 or 5,000?


----------



## cretebaby

mrsops;969808 said:


> Guys with the f-650's or 750's when do you change the oil every 3,000 or 5,000?


 .............


----------



## bluerage94

Unfortunately the statutes are like the Bible...Two people can read the same thing and get different interpretations, people spend their lives arguing law and the interpretation of it. Most laws are written by politicians then lawyers argue over the wording of the law and the intent of the wording and often you need to read numerous sections to understand the intention of a single sentence. But in the end people will do what ever they deem is right for them.


----------



## cretebaby

bluerage94;969817 said:


> Unfortunately the statutes are like the Bible...Two people can read the same thing and get different interpretations, people spend their lives arguing law and the interpretation of it. Most laws are written by politicians then lawyers argue over the wording of the law and the intent of the wording and often you need to read numerous sections to understand the intention of a single sentence. But in the end people will do what ever they deem is right for them.


It is only as difficult as one makes it.

Based on that chart what, class of license would the vehicle in question need?


----------



## cretebaby

This should help clarify it for you. :waving:


----------



## 2COR517

bluerage94;966545 said:


> ........p.s. Dont forget airbrakes = CDL


Incorrect.....



hlntoiz;966741 said:


> ...... CDL is totally based off of GVWR......


Incorrect......



bluerage94;967429 said:


> you need a CDL for air brakes NYS VTL section 509...


Incorrect......



TommyMac;968244 said:


> You cant ****i$ win with these people I give up.....mrsops nice truck & if the truck has air brakes you need the* air brake endorsement*, not a CDL, Good Luck


Air brake endorsement doesn't exist. Look at your license.



clark lawn;968456 said:


> well look at the back of your license, is there an airbrake endorsment or is it a restriction?


Hmmmm



cretebaby;968458 said:


> I bet he has neither.


Hmmmm



TommyMac;968471 said:


> .........*.I assure you I'm a real trucker*....I gurantee you I've seen more shi! & driven more trucks than your punkass will ever see or drive dont hate on me because I'm only 23 & have been driving trucks "Legally" since I was 18


Ooooooh.........What defines a "real trucker"

And, how could you guarantee that statement? Is it double my money my back if I'm not satisfied?:laughing::laughing:

To the OP - I think it's save to say that chassis was never really designed for a dump bed, especially De-rated to 25,990. A better use would have been a box for lightweight freight, or a rental truck.


----------



## TommyMac

2COR517;970013 said:


> Incorrect.....
> 
> Incorrect......
> 
> Incorrect......
> 
> Air brake endorsement doesn't exist. Look at your license.
> 
> Hmmmm
> 
> Hmmmm
> 
> Ooooooh.........What defines a "real trucker"
> 
> And, how could you guarantee that statement? Is it double my money my back if I'm not satisfied?:laughing::laughing:
> 
> To the OP - I think it's save to say that chassis was never really designed for a dump bed, especially De-rated to 25,990. A better use would have been a box for lightweight freight, or a rental truck.


Boy oh Boy you parkin lot cowboys are a bet pissy arent we....I dont have to prove shi! I know what I do for a livin...I drive real trucks lowboys/tri-axles/10 wheelers, I ran OTR for JB **** & Werner


----------



## hlntoiz

2COR517;970013 said:


> Incorrect.....
> 
> Incorrect......
> 
> Incorrect......
> 
> Air brake endorsement doesn't exist. Look at your license.
> 
> Hmmmm
> 
> Hmmmm
> 
> Ooooooh.........What defines a "real trucker"
> 
> And, how could you guarantee that statement? Is it double my money my back if I'm not satisfied?:laughing::laughing:
> 
> To the OP - I think it's save to say that chassis was never really designed for a dump bed, especially De-rated to 25,990. A better use would have been a box for lightweight freight, or a rental truck.


So everyone is wrong. So what are the correct answers


----------



## jomama45

TommyMac;970032 said:


> Boy oh Boy you parkin lot cowboys are a bet pissy arent we....I dont have to prove shi! I know what I do for a livin...I drive real trucks lowboys/tri-axles/10 wheelers, I ran OTR for JB **** & Werner


I'm not quite sure I'd go taughting that to the world! 

My dad's been in his trade for 45+ years, & I can guarantee you that doesn't make him an expert.

I actually wish someone could prove crete, clark lawn, 2cor, etc... wrong so we could put this to rest for the 1000th time, but I just don't believe the evidence exists................


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss

isnt the difference of the f650 to f750 only the weight capacity of the suspension from 25,999 to 33,000? other than that they were the same or no?

nice truck btw! that alum. body is top notch! what engine is in it? what trans? 

One day, when it warrants, id love a 650 with a cummins, powerstroke or CAT! engine in there with the 6 or 7 speed allison 3000 auto with button control on the dash.

Id get a custom 10' boss v plow mounted up and then add wing extensions


----------



## mrsops

Ramairfreak98ss;970364 said:


> isnt the difference of the f650 to f750 only the weight capacity of the suspension from 25,999 to 33,000? other than that they were the same or no?
> 
> nice truck btw! that alum. body is top notch! what engine is in it? what trans?
> 
> One day, when it warrants, id love a 650 with a cummins, powerstroke or CAT! engine in there with the 6 or 7 speed allison 3000 auto with button control on the dash.
> 
> Id get a custom 10' boss v plow mounted up and then add wing extensions


Ramairfreak i have a CAT engine in that truck with an allison trans.


----------



## forestfireguy

Hey SOPS, where's my salter, I've been expecting a drop off here, waiting up at night, pining away for that SS V-box..................LOL


----------



## mrsops

forestfireguy;970593 said:


> Hey SOPS, where's my salter, I've been expecting a drop off here, waiting up at night, pining away for that SS V-box..................LOL


You guys didnt get anything out there right?


----------



## forestfireguy

No but I still want the salter..........next chance they say is wed/thur next week, that should give you plenty of time to get over here........


----------



## bluerage94

Then why is there a restriction on air brakes? 

Why is a whole section devoted to air brakes in the CDL manual?

Air Brakes appear no where in the learners manual?

Why would that vehicle be considered a "Qualifying" vehicle when filling out an accident report?


----------



## cretebaby

I will answer your question the best I can.



bluerage94;971726 said:


> Then why is there a restriction on air brakes?
> 
> For those that didn't pass their air brakes test or those that didn't take the road test in an air brake equipped truck.
> 
> Why is a whole section devoted to air brakes in the CDL manual?
> 
> Brakes are a major safety component in a CMV and deserves a section devoted to it just like safe driving, cargo transportation, and pretrip inspection.
> 
> Air Brakes appear no where in the learners manual?
> 
> See above.
> 
> Why would that vehicle be considered a "Qualifying" vehicle when filling out an accident report?
> 
> What are the three things that qualify a truck?
> 
> Is air brakes one of them?


Now care to answer any of my questions?


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss

mrsops;970483 said:


> Ramairfreak i have a CAT engine in that truck with an allison trans.


well if your ever going to sell it in the next couple years "when i could afford one" shoot me an email haha. Id like to see bigger pics of that setup if you have them too.

Ive already nailed down either a 12' rugby unibody landscaper dump at the very least or a custom aluminum 12' landscape dump with flat sides from i think alumaline in Iowa... their price for the much nicer aluminum body was hardly more than what they want for steel bodies in NJ.. go figure.


----------



## mrsops

Ramairfreak98ss;971968 said:


> well if your ever going to sell it in the next couple years "when i could afford one" shoot me an email haha. Id like to see bigger pics of that setup if you have them too.
> 
> Ive already nailed down either a 12' rugby unibody landscaper dump at the very least or a custom aluminum 12' landscape dump with flat sides from i think alumaline in Iowa... their price for the much nicer aluminum body was hardly more than what they want for steel bodies in NJ.. go figure.


Few more pics of the truck


----------



## 2COR517

You need to hire a Class A CDL driver. Yesterday.

Those machines are almost 7K each. So that's 14K. I'm guessing/hoping that's a 10 ton trailer. You get busted hauling that around you are in big trouble.

You can't haul more than 10K/5ton on a Class C or Class B license with that size truck.


----------



## mrsops

2COR517;972133 said:


> You need to hire a Class A CDL driver. Yesterday.
> 
> Those machines are almost 7K each. So that's 14K. I'm guessing/hoping that's a 10 ton trailer. You get busted hauling that around you are in big trouble.
> 
> You can't haul more than 10K/5ton on a Class C or Class B license with that size truck.


Yeah we have a cdl driver with an a liscence that drives that in the snow


----------



## 2COR517

Sorry, my bad......


----------



## mrsops

Thats cool 2cor


----------



## forestfireguy

Sops, ever think of an undertailgate salter for that bad boy???I know someone who would buy your smith V box...........


----------



## mrsops

forestfireguy;972591 said:


> Sops, ever think of an undertailgate salter for that bad boy???I know someone who would buy your smith V box...........


NOOOO im keeping my v box it will come in handy real soon there calling for some bad weather next weekend


----------



## 2COR517

mrsops;972723 said:


> NOOOO im keeping my v box it will come in handy real soon there calling for some bad weather next weekend


Just send it over here when your done, please and thank you


----------



## forestfireguy

2COR- Thats my V Box, he just doesn't know it yet.....LOL, hey and SOPS, bring the truck too.......and while your driving may as well throw the CAT and 205 on the trailer, no sense not maximizing payload.......LOL


----------



## 2COR517

Actually, all I want is the weather.  You two can keep fighting about the V-box.  You know they make those everyday, right?:laughing::laughing:


----------



## forestfireguy

He waited too long, now it's not just the Vbox. I want it all.........LOL. And yesh I know they make them everyday, but harassing ROPS is much more fun!!


----------



## EFI

bluerage94;968112 said:


> You need at least a CDL class B to operate any vehicle over 26,000 GVWR and you would need endorsements if you have or carry tank, Hazmat, Passengers, Metal Coil, Tow Truck, School Bus and Air Brakes. The Endorsement for Air Brakes is L and the endorsement for a Class B vehicle with air brakes is L2. That is straight out of the New York State Commercial Drivers Manual. So when you test for a CDL class B you would have to take and pass a section exclusively for the air brakes as well.


I'd like to see where and what page you get the Air brake endorsement in the New York State Commercial Drivers Manual ?


----------



## EFI

cretebaby;968250 said:


> Post the proof then. You do know how to copy and paste right?
> 
> It sucks when wrong information is pushed by people that should know.
> 
> You do realize that CDL requirements, endorsement and restriction and such are regulated by the feds and not the state right?


USDOT > NYDOT end of story .


----------



## cretebaby

EFI;997817 said:


> I'd like to see where and what page you get the Air brake endorsement in the New York State Commercial Drivers Manual ?


LOL So would I but he is a little stingy with the info.



EFI;997835 said:


> USDOT > NYDOT end of story .


Nope, apparently not. I guess the Lawdogs in New York trump even written law.


----------

